
Snapchat raises $1.8B in funding - 6stringmerc
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/news/digital-and-mobile/7385858/snapchat-raises-18-billion-in-funding
======
6stringmerc
Before somebody tries to claim this write-up is Blog Spam it's the first I've
seen with the basic details and also provides a link to the actual filing:

[https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1564408/000156440816...](https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1564408/000156440816000001/xslFormDX01/primary_doc.xml)

